# "valittaa" tarkoittavia verbejä



## n8abx9

valittaa
päivitellä
voivotella
vaikertaa
vaikeroida
surkutella
ruikuttaa
purnata
nalkuttaa
narista
marista
harmitella
motkottaa
jäkättää
Mitä eroja näillä verbeillä on merkityksissään ja tyyleissään?


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Syntyperäisen suomenkielisen intuitiivisia näkemyksiä:

*Valittaa* voi tarkoittaa ainakin kolmea asiaa: (1) ilmaista kipua spontaanisti ääntelemällä:_ onnettomuuden uhri valitti hiljaa_, (2) ilmaista tyytymättömyyttään johonkin asiaan: _hän valitti jatkuvasti miehensä pukeutumisesta_, (3) ilmaista tyytymättömyytensä jostakin viranomaisen tms. päätöksestä ja vaatia sen muuttamista:_ jos olet tyytymätön tähän päätökseen, voit valittaa siitä kahden viikon kuluessa_.

*Vaikertaa* ja *vaikeroida* tarkoittavat samaa kuin _valittaa_-verbin merkitys 1._ Hän vaikeroi tuskissaan._

*Päivitellä* tarkoittaa _ihmetellä ääneen jotakin asiaa, esittää hämmästyneitä kommentteja_. Päivittely on luonteeltaan negatiivista (kuten _valittaa_-sanan merkitys 2), mutta se keskittyy enemmän asian ihmettelyyn kuin sen kritisointiin.

*Voivotella* ja *harmitella* tarkoittavat suunnilleen samaa kuin _valittaa_-verbin merkitys 2. Niihin sisältyy ajatus siitä, että asia ei ole kovin vakava, tai ainakaan siihen ei suhtauduta kovin vakavasti. _Ei tämä asia voivottelemalla muuksi muutu._

*Surkutella* poikkeaa noista niin, että sillä ilmaistaan mielipahaa ennen kaikkea jonkun toisen kohtaamasta ikävästä asiasta. Siihen saattaa sisältyä ajatus siitä, että surkuttelija voisi halutessaan tehdä jotain muutakin asian hyväksi, mutta ei tee. _Älä siinä surkuttele pakolaisten kohtaloa, tee jotain konkreettista heidän hyväkseen!_ Huom: _surkutella-_verbin objektina voi olla paitsi ikävä asia, myös se henkilö, joka sen on kokenut:_ Turha häntä on surkutella, itse hän on ongelmansa aiheuttanut._

*Ruikuttaa*, *purnata*, *narista* ja *marista* tarkoittavat suunnilleen samaa kuin _valittaa_-verbin merkitys 2, mutta näitä sanoja käyttämällä puhuja ilmaisee, että pitää tuota valittamista turhana tai liioiteltuna ja että se ärsyttää häntä. _En jaksa kuunnella hän jatkuvaa narinaansa._

*Nalkuttaa*, *motkottaa* ja *jäkättää* tarkoittavat sitä, että tyytymättömyys ilmaistaan suoraan sen kohteena olevalle henkilölle (eli syytetään tai moititaan toista ihmistä jostakin), ja että sitä tehdään jatkuvasti tai toistuvasti. _Nalkuttava vaimo_ on klisee miestään jatkuvasti arvostelevasta, teräväkielisestä naisesta.

Tyyli- ja vivahde-eroja on kaikkien noiden ryhmien sisälläkin, mutta ne ovat jo hyvin pieniä ja tilanne- ja henkilökohtaisiakin.


----------



## kulkuri

Jännä juttu sinänsä, että suomessa on niin monta sanaa valittamiselle 

Lisäisin tähän listaan vielä upean verbin *marmattaa. *Se on merkitykseltään hyvin läheinen esim. yllä mainituille verbeille *nalkuttaa* tai *jäkättää. *Valittaa voi yhdestä asiasta, mutta *marmattaminen* on enemmänkin toistuvaa, ja sillä on kohde, kuten Maunulan Pappa osuvasti totesi: _Naapurin rouva marmattaa jatkuvasti remontista. Tee jotain äläkä marmata. Jotain se marmatti taas, en jaksanut jäädä kuuntelemaan._


----------



## n8abx9

Kiitos paljon! On niistä enemmänkin: mankua, nurista, hurista 

Tänään oli Hesarissa otsikkona: "Vapaavuori *suomii *tapaa, jolla ministeri Kiuru kutsui kokouksen koolle." - josta opin verbin "*suomia*", joka tarkoittaa Kielitoimiston sanakirjan mukaan sekä lyömistä että valittamista että ivaamista.


----------



## kulkuri

Ole hyvä! Tässä HS:n artikkelin yhteydessä verbi *suomia* viittaa enemmänkin arvostelemiseen tai moittimiseen (voi olla ivaamistakin), ei ehkä niinkään suoranaiseen valittamiseen.


----------

